# Crazy Question: Using Wine in Soap Making



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

OK, so I met with a local winery to show my goat's milk soap and see if they are interested in having some in their retail store at the vineyard. Through the course of the conversation, the lady asked if it was possible to make soap using some of their wine. It would be a customized soap of course and would probably sell well for them, but I've never tried using wine (I usually drink it so why waste it in soap :hysterical: 

Has anyone tired this before? How would the alcohol affect trace? I suppose I will just try a small batch, but thought I would ask the experts first


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

The alcohol shouldn't be a problem. I'd just add a touch at trace for label appeal. Keep in mind red wines would most likely turn your soap gray.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

My husband is the one who just learned to make soap but I thought that maybe a scent might work.

I wonder if you could come up with a scent similar to wine? I have seen grape scented oil, maybe mix it with a spice or oak scent?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

You would want to boil the wine to remove the alcohol.

There are wine scented FO's out there you could use, as well as colorants to mimic the true wine.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

What Cyndi said. Boil the wine to remove the alcohol or else you will end up with a wine/lye volcano....geeee I wonder how I know this???????? LOL

Also, make sure the boiled wine is COLD before adding the lye.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Or freeze the boiled wine and treat it like a milk soap.

I think I might be tempted to drink the wine and color & scent the soap! LOL!!!


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

> I think I might be tempted to drink the wine and color & scent the soap! LOL!!!


Me too!

I've made soap with beer and never had any problems. I'm surprised to learn that you need to boil the wine.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Word to the wise: Mix up your lye and wine with the pitcher setting in a sink, just in case it decides to volcano out the top...and YES, it will do this!


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> I think I might be tempted to drink the wine and color & scent the soap! LOL!!!


This is exactly why I've never thought about doing this before.....we never have an open bottle of wine laying around. :hysterical:

Thanks everyone, I am going to try some and see how it turns out


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

Keep in mind too, that the wine has enough sugar content that overheating is more likely than with other liquids. BTDT.


----------

